# Towing Question (22' Sylvan Offshore with 120hp Force OB, 22" Starcraft Islander)



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Would a 1/2 ton truck be adequate to tow this boat? Is 4x4 required or is 2WD sufficient? How bout 6cyl vs. V8?

Am looking to see what type of tow vehicles you are using to tow these boats and any suggestions?


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't see where you would have any problems, it is an aluminum boat. Although a large one. As long as you are not exceeding the recommended Gross Vehicle Tow Rating, which you can find on the sticker on your drivers door. Also, a 6 could do it fine, but and 8 would have a much easier time.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

I tow my 22 islander / 4.3 merc with a 1500 silverado ext cab 4X4. No problem.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

With the weight of the boat on the truck you shouldn't have a problem launching in 2 wheel drive.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Late model Half tons can pull a pretty big boat. That would be no problem. I used to pull a 24' glass boat all over god's country with a few different half tons. All V8's, but never had to use 4WD. If anything make sure it has a locking differential.


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

You will actually get better gas mileage with a V8 than a V6 towing a boat that large. The 6 just doesn't make enough power and has to work a lot harder. Plus the gearing in a 2wd V6 is usually horrible. I pulled my 22' fiberglass boat over 3,000 miles last summer with a Tahoe. No problems. Upgraded to a diesel this year.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I had an 03 Chev 1/2 ton 4X4 V8 with positraction. I went to a 1/2 ton 08 2WD V6 Chev with Positraction. I pull my 22 SC Islander HT without any problems. The 6 cyl engines today are significantly better than in the past. OF course the the V8s are better also. With out a load, I cant tell much difference between the two trucks. My old truck did pull the boat better but fuel consumption loaded and empty was significantly more in my former V8 4wd.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I just wanted to add one thing. All trucks have a trailer tow rating. Stay within that rating and you wont have any problems. The full size 6 cyl pickups are good up to about 5000#s. Check the owners manual or dealer.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks for all your help. Just out of curiosity, has anyone towed one of these boats with a Ford Escape? If so, how did it perform? V6 Escape.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

jnpcook said:


> Thanks for all your help. Just out of curiosity, has anyone towed one of these boats with a Ford Escape? If so, how did it perform? V6 Escape.


I think you'd be pushing the limits of an Escape.


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

I can already guarantee that some one will come on here and say that you can pull one with an Escape. And the tow rating numbers might even agree. But there is no way that is safe. An Escape is too light to safely control a boat that large if you need to stop suddenly. Plus the short wheel base will make it want to jack knife. Pulling a load with a vehicle isn't about getting it going, it's making it stop. My sister and sister in law both have Escapes and my wife has a Liberty and I wouldn't consider towing anything larger than a rowboat with either. They are just not designed for it. Stick to a truck. I pulled my friends Islander hardtop with my Tahoe a couple years ago and in a heavy cross wind they act like a giant sail.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks for the help. I had a feeling that was the case with the Escape but wanted to hear it firsthand from some of you with experience with it.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

jnpcook said:


> Thanks for all your help. Just out of curiosity, has anyone towed one of these boats with a Ford Escape? If so, how did it perform? V6 Escape.


 
Escapes do not have much of a tow capacity, again check the door it will tell you.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Owners manual lists 3500 lbs with towing package. 

I looked at the axle weights and I don't remember the exact numbers but front and rear were somewhere around 2900 lbs and the total was around 4500 lbs.

Still the short, light vehicle doesn't seem right pulling that size boat as others have mentioned earlier.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

John,

That Sylvan seems grossly underpowered


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Make sure the trailer has brakes, or you will be chewing up the trucks front brakes.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Shoeman said:


> John,
> 
> That Sylvan seems grossly underpowered


It won't light any fires, but will get him where he needs to go, probably mid-20's cruise, I would guess. However, be sure you take that for a ride to be sure the engine runs well.


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

A lot of the 20' Trophy's run 125 hp outboards so it might be alright. That boat should be quite a bit lighter. But I agree, take it for a test drive.


----------



## Willie Tippit (Mar 4, 2007)

Heres What i have going on...2000 23 offshore sylvan 4.3 merc alpha gen 2 210 hp v6 boat moter trailer 48oolbs truck 03 1500hd 6.0 4door 4x4 No problems*.................*a boat that size will need trailer brakes Do not tow this boat with an escape a 4.0 explorer wouldnt be a problem with the right axles..... 4x4 I only use spring and fall when the ramps become icey.....


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Vehicle control and braking are the bigger concerns. Esp. with an escape.


----------

